# subsonic 22 lr



## 597_hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

im live a mile in a half out of town and hav problem with pesky birds destoring are building i need a 36 38 or 40 grain subsonic witch should i buy


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

CCI CB caps.


----------



## 597_hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

can a remington subsonic or a cci subsonic go up 250 yds


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Very easily, but you will not be killing animals with it that far away. Not the intended target animal anyway. Any kill at that range with a subsonic will be extreme luck (accident) and not skill. I wouldn't use the high velocity for anything but cans at 250 yards. You will wound many and kill few animals with a 22 long rifle at that range. 
Only an estimate, but I would guess that the CB cap would be good to 50 yards and the subsonic 100 yards for blackbird size birds. For pigeon size birds reduce the CB cap to 30 yards for humane kills. They have a muzzle velocity of only about 650 fps, and the bullet is 29 grains.


----------



## 597_hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

the only reason i wanted to know that is because i dont want to hit my neighbors down the road


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

597_hunter said:


> the only reason i wanted to know that is because i dont want to hit my neighbors down the road


Gotcha. I was sort of wondering about that. By all means try the CCI CB caps and not the subsonic. That, or by a good pellet rifle. The CB caps are not much louder than a moderate velocity air rifle. Another round you might want to try is called Colibri. Na, on second thought, they are more expensive, not as accurate, and have only half the foot pounds of energy.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have to agree with Plainsman on the CB's. I shoot them in my back yard to control rabbits, squirrels, and black birds that get into our garden. I have neighbors about 150 yards behind my house. One is our local game and fish guy. He suggested them to me. The longest shot I have taken was about 48yds, had to shoot that rabbit twice. All the closer shots have been 1 shot kills. My next door neighbor was in his front yard when I was shooting in the back, and he never heard it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You could also buy a round by the name of Aguila super colibri, Plainsman started to mention it. They make a round in there that is 20g is fairly accurate for a 22LR and able to kill squirrels and rabbits at short distances. I did a test with my father with the 22 super colibri and a 17cal 1000fps pellet gun. The pellet gun was louder at 50 yds than the 22lr. The 20g Aguila has no powder, it is just propelled by the rim primer. kind of cool. I was able to put all rounds inside of the pepsi symbol on a can at 50yds. the muzzle velocity is around 500fps.

http://www.aguilaammo.com/
http://www.aguilaammo.com/supercolibri.htm
http://www.aguilaammo.com/rimfire.pdf

Deano


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll second the Super Colibri. I use it in my yard in PA. Very quiet. Mostly, I use it in a pistol. You have to be careful about what rifle that you use, as it is possible that the bullet will run out of steam and get stuck in the barrel. I have used them with no problems in 16.5 in. barrels. Keep the shots close; I am always inside 25 feet.
Pete


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have also used the Aguila Super Colibri and the only thing I could hear was the sound of the hammer dropping. Very quiet out of a rifle, not much noise reduction out of a handgun. But only about as much power as a pellet gun. At twenty yard into a piece of aged pine they just barely stuck in the wood.


----------

